# Albino Rana temporaria



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been doing some research on Albino frogs and toads and I have come across this, an albino common frog, (Rana temporaria)

Are these being bred in captivity? 

I cant understand why they would not be, I am surprised at how many albino tropical species there are that require heating etc. but nobody bothers with the little frog that captured the imagination of most of as children, watching their tadpoles develop in the classroom.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect because people worry about what to do with the number of offspring produced. It is not commonly known, but there is, despite common belief, a licence to sell wild common frogs (and common toads, palmate, and smooth newts). 

The link below has the details and takes you to the relevant General Licence.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...licence_to_sell_certain_amphibians__GL19_.pdf


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

ian14 said:


> I suspect because people worry about what to do with the number of offspring produced. It is not commonly known, but there is, despite common belief, a licence to sell wild common frogs (and common toads, palmate, and smooth newts).
> 
> The link below has the details and takes you to the relevant General Licence.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...licence_to_sell_certain_amphibians__GL19_.pdf


That is very interesting. There is a similar 'blanket' license here in Ireland for teachers wishing to take frog spawn to their classrooms.

http://www.npws.ie/media/npwsie/content/Department of Education and Skills.pdf

Id be very interested to hear if anyone was breeding these! It would be awesome to have a large outdoor enclosure with a group of these.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I read a paper on theses about a year ago, I shall try and find it for you.

Stuart


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Here it is;
http://www.ias.ac.in/jarch/jgenet/49/286.pdf


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I doubt that you will find any for sale. Whilst I was at school in the 80s I found some albino spawn and raised it. Unfortunately the froglets were very weak compared to normal coloured ones and died soon after. Of the hundreds of clumps of Common Frog spawn that I have seen this is the only one of albino spawn.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> I suspect because people worry about what to do with the number of offspring produced. It is not commonly known, but there is, despite common belief, a licence to sell wild common frogs (and common toads, palmate, and smooth newts).
> 
> The link below has the details and takes you to the relevant General Licence.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...licence_to_sell_certain_amphibians__GL19_.pdf


To clarify, I was not suggesting that because of the General License, it's ok to go and catch and sell wild native amphibians, but that if you wanted to breed them and sell their offspring, the General License would prevent the problem of proving if they are CB or WC, as it allows the sale of WC in any case at certain times of the year.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

colinm said:


> I doubt that you will find any for sale. Whilst I was at school in the 80s I found some albino spawn and raised it. Unfortunately the froglets were very weak compared to normal coloured ones and died soon after. Of the hundreds of clumps of Common Frog spawn that I have seen this is the only one of albino spawn.


I saw some availible in germany last year. a pair of het. adults and a large number of healthy froglets. I forgot to buy them though :lol2:


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you remember who was selling them? I would try and get some if you had a contact.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

creepycrawlies said:


> Do you remember who was selling them? I would try and get some if you had a contact.


I can't remember, but I can try and get a contact for you! David I believe his name was? I got a group of spadefoots from him.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Would appreciate that, if you get it PM me thanks a million. Are the spadefoots breeding for you?


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

creepycrawlies said:


> Would appreciate that, if you get it PM me thanks a million. Are the spadefoots breeding for you?


not yet, theyre only around half grown. I have some from munich which develop excessive red spotting as they age. It's coming through now and it looks spectacular.


----------

